# Husqvarna 266 or 61 ??



## BeeVee

I bought an older Husqvarna chainsaw yesterday...but there are no identifying stickers on it .
My kid was over today..he said it was a 266...he used one about 20 years ago in the timber/pulp cutting industry...but when he picked it up he figured it was too light to be a 266, so he figures Model 61.
The serial number tag says that it was made in Yugoslavia. I'll see if I can load up some pictures later .
The guy I got it from said it didn't run good ....so I only gave him $25 for it .It started good when I got home but ran erratically.To-day I cleaned it up, checked the spark plug(good), adjusted the idle screw and the jets...now it starts right away and sits there idling nicely....even the chain brake works now...it was all gummed up .
I'm thinking that I got a good deal...the almost new chain and bar are worth 100 dollars .
It will make a good companion(they look the same almost) for my Jonsereds 630 .








Thanks for any help...I wanna download a shop manual for it .


----------



## Chuck Diesel

What size is the bar & chain? Nice find, not bad for 25 bucks.


----------



## BeeVee

The total length of the bar(off the saw) is 22" .
From the front of the chain drive sprocket cover it is 18 1/4(when on the saw)...so I'm guessing an 18 bar .
The chain is stamped "Husqv" and the rakers are stamped "25" .


----------



## BeeVee

I have to replace a few missing bolts, two are missing on the rewind cover plus one holding down the carb...other than that she is good to go ...just have to sharpen it .
Gonna take her out to get a load of fire wood next week...I burn about 6 cords of dry jack pine during the winter , and have one more cord to cut .
Or maybe I'll wait 'til I can go out moose hunting in mid September(I was lucky enough to draw an Archery tag)
Thanks for any help...I need that manual ...


----------



## BeeVee

How do I move this thread over to the Chainsaw forum...just ask the moderators?
...if so ...I'm asking


----------



## BeeVee

Started the saw up this AM...man it has a wicked back pressure...purty near tear your fingers off...if you don't pull it properly . Too bad it doesn't have a release valve .
Runs good though .


----------



## clearance

A 266 XP has an orange top. No matter, its great deal, a dependable easy to work on, good saw. It will say the model number on that aluminum tag by the oil cap, I believe.


----------



## parrisw

looks more like a 61 to me


----------



## BeeVee

I thought that the top cover was a sun faded black, but the color on the inside of the top is almost the same color....a darkish grey ,as are the fuel and oil caps...also the trigger mechanism and pull cord handle .
The aluminum strip is stamped; "Tomos(?) Yugoslavia 807 251144 "
which I am assuming is the serial No.


----------



## Scandy14

I believe it is a 61.


----------



## andrethegiant70

A 61 will also have a single air filter retention screw. The 266 will have 2.


----------



## BeeVee

andrethegiant70 said:


> A 61 will also have a single air filter retention screw. The 266 will have 2.


Mine has two .


----------



## upandcommer

Looks almost identical to my Husky 66 I picked up earlier this spring. You got your a lot cheaper than I did but i love mine with a 20" bar. Mad little beaver.


----------



## BeeVee

upandcommer said:


> Looks almost identical to my Husky 66 I picked up earlier this spring. You got your a lot cheaper than I did but i love mine with a 20" bar. Mad little beaver.


What is the proper way to measure the bar...I've been measuring mine from the saw housing .


----------



## SawTroll

BeeVee said:


> I thought that the top cover was a sun faded black, but the color on the inside of the top is almost the same color....a darkish grey ,as are the fuel and oil caps...also the trigger mechanism and pull cord handle .
> The aluminum strip is stamped; "Tomos(?) Yugoslavia 807 251144 "
> which I am assuming is the serial No.



Unless that top cover is from another saw, it most likely is a 66. I think we concluded that on another thread, in the "chainsaw" forum.

Tomos was lisensed to make some models in that saw "family", as part of an agreement on Government level.
The ones I have seen said both "Tomos" and "Husquarna" on them.


----------



## SawTroll

BeeVee said:


> What is the proper way to measure the bar...I've been measuring mine from the saw housing .



That is as close as it gets, but the measurements seldom are exactly what is stamped on the bar..........



BeeVee said:


> The total length of the bar(off the saw) is 22" .
> From the front of the chain drive sprocket cover it is 18 1/4(when on the saw)...so I'm guessing an 18 bar .
> The chain is stamped "Husqv" and the rakers are stamped "25" .



Fits well will an 18" Husky mount bar, I think - 68dl in 3/8".

"Husqv" means that the chain is a rebadged Oregon.


----------

